# Do you get lightheaded when you talk to people?



## dax

When I sit there and talk to people for a long period of time, I seem to get a weird lightheaded feeling. Must be from the increase in anxiety. Anyone else get this?


----------



## millenniumman75

Dax,

I do kind of get this. I always thought it was due to social exhaustion myself. After a period of time, I am having to fight my thinking while someone talks to me. Eventually, it's almost as if I do get lightheaded - even on Paxil.


----------



## Null

I get lightheaded just being around other people. I don't even have to talk to them.


----------



## Steve215

Null said:


> I get lightheaded just being around other people. I don't even have to talk to them.


same :stu


----------



## missnat84

i know the feeling,sometimes i feel like im going to pass out because im so anxious :afr


----------



## Norske

I still get this even with Prozac. It's not as bad though so I can ignore it and keep talking - before Prozac it crushed me and I felt like I was going to pass out.


----------



## lonesomeboy

actually i do. when someone is babbling on to me about something, my vision gets narrower and i lose concentration. i get dizzy and disoriented sometimes too. i just nod my head and say "yeah".


----------



## lostsockmonkey

I get this, too, sometimes. I'll sometimes also feel almost hyper and disoriented around people, like friends I haven't seen in a while. Anyone else get that ever?


----------



## Guest

I do once in a while. Could be a dissociative symptom (depersonalization).


----------



## tired_tool

> my vision gets narrower and i lose concentration


whew..lately I've started feeling that ways occasionally..sort of a 'zoom in' on a person and his sorroundings getting ..uh.. blurred.

Sometimes I feel light headed when Im trying to speak before a group, specially if its for anyting over a minute or two. Just when the lightheadedness reaches some peak, I become quiet, don't know what more to speak..as if the brain is deviod of all thought. I call it the - system has stopped responding - hangup - ctrl.alt.del - reboot - routine


----------



## QuietCoral

if i'm up in front of people for extended periods of time(not even necessarily speaking, just being there) i will sometimes become dizzy and feel like i am swaying back and forth.


----------



## ShyinNoVa

I get this, too. Sometimes when I'm talking to someone, I also get this weird thing like a sort of tremor in my head like I can't keep it still, it's sort of a nervous tick I guess (and I'm so terrified the person's going to notice). Also, after having an extended conversation with someone, I end up with a really bad headache for the rest of the day and it's hard to function. I think it's because I'm expending so much energy trying to appear "normal" and hide my anxiety and nervousness, and that is extremely draining physically. It really takes a lot out of you.


----------



## Anxiety75

Too much carbon dioxide and not enough oxygen and yeah anxiety causes it. You might be hyperventilating and not know it.


----------



## NÃ¶liena

that happens to me as well, I don't even have to be talking, sometimes just being in a very social environment will have me feeling dizzy. I feel nauseaus sometimes too.


----------



## CodeWeasel

If I am forced to be agressive with someone, I will start to black out. I have to keep the confrontation short and then run and sit down.


----------



## life_is_a_highway

Sometimes


----------



## tk1990

*anxiety when talking*


i was looking up reasons i get light headed when i talk and this
site came up. its been a problem for a little while now, i notice 
when i talk to people sometimes i get really light headed
like i'm going to pass out, but i don't. its like everything around
me gets dark and i feel spaced out and my head gets heavy
and it seems like i'm not getting oxygen to my brain or something.

i have always had anxiety but lately i have been feeling so weird
and i'm not even anxious about anything. i'm starting to wonder
if i have a medical condition.

i get migraines often, sometimes accompanied by visual auras
i have vertigo all the time it seems like. 
plus other problems.
i cant even go eat at a restaurant because i feel so dizzy.
I've had an MRI and blood tests and all was clear.
i eat pretty alright and i've started exercising (but that makes me dizzy)
so i pretty much just lay in bed.

i'm only 23 and i feel like life is ruined for me.


----------



## Staticnz

I do actually yes. The other day I was talking with a friend kind of intensively and I started zoning out, like my brain was flooding with fear chemicals. But I was experience severe SSRI withdrawals. I'm amazed that I get through social encounters without going mental on the spot sometimes.


----------



## jayz7

*Improvement*

Has anyone found something that helps you feel better?


----------



## Coops

*Possible solution*

Yes i get the same where my brain stops thinking and i get dizzy.
It has happened at various points of my life and i eventually get out of it. It seems to be to do with pressure of expectation.
I found doing something you are good at and doing it well often raises the confidence and gives your mind focus back. It is horrorbly dibilitating i know and this is my solution so far


----------



## MobiusX

Yes. Being in certain social situations I'm not used to and feel uncomfortable makes me feel lightheaded. It happens at the job. It's the reason why I try to avoid it. The main problem with this is that if I'm working and some fool approaches me to talk and I get lightheaded, I forget to do something related to the job and ends up becoming an error. It's embarrassing. I try to avoid it. It's like I can't think straight. All I do is replay the conversation that took place in my head. Sometimes fools tell me their names when they talk to me but I just nod my head. I just want to get it over with. I forget their names.


----------



## LoungeFly

I can, usually if it's someone who shows any kind of romantic interest. Or that I may have interest in them in that way.


----------



## Adam Harris

I become a ticking time bomb....


----------



## I_Dazed_I

It's because of the lack of interest in the subject, or you could say that the thoughts they are provoking are less than that of your thoughts of panic. 

I have certain places that I avoid just because I know that story tellers work there. I want to come in, ask a question, get an answer. I don't need to know about the history of the product, or whatever, I am asking about. If I wanted history then I would have asked for it. Sometimes you just have to be blunt with people without being rude, story tellers know that they are story tellers. Someday maybe I will come back and want a story, but not today. 

I have a few outs in this kind of situation: Wife is waiting, Car is running, I have a meeting, it's almost time for work. Sometimes I'll just give them the real answer. I've actually made friends by giving the real answer, you find out that there are a lot of people out there who have gone through, or are going through, the same thing.


----------



## MattyD88

I have similar feelings when talking to someone for a certain amount of time; I can feel anxious and even irritable (If I don't know them well that is)


----------

